# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Acute Keelontsteking na onveilige sex

## DJ UR

Ik heb 1,5 week geleden onbeschermde sex gehad met mijn vriendin. 
Nu heb ik 3 dagen geleden ineens last gekregen van een acute keelontsteking. Ik ben bijna nooit ziek en vind dit eerlijkgezegd een beetje verdacht. We hebben echter geen orale sex gehad.
Is het handig om me toch nogmaals te laten testen of maak ik me zorgen om niets?

----------


## Niels

Testen.
Maar dat heb je waarschijnlijk al gedaan, wat kwam eruit?

----------


## rocky398

Oh dat had ik ook een keer, ik had Gonorroe hahahah

----------

